# Hooking up a 0404?



## Danothemano (Jul 5, 2008)

Can someone explain to me how I am to connect the E-MU 0404 to my Receiver (Marantz 4001)? I've looked over the help notes but there are so many inputs and outputs on the 0404 that I don't know what to use. I already have the Radioshack meter on hand, but I am waiting to see what cables I need.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Simply use the unbalanced 1/4" TS phone jack output to the receiver and the unbalanced 1/4" TS phone jack input for the RS meter.

The soundcard cal will temporarily require a TS to TS cable for loopback.

brucek


----------



## Danothemano (Jul 5, 2008)

brucek said:


> Simply use the unbalanced 1/4" TS phone jack output to the receiver and the unbalanced 1/4" TS phone jack input for the RS meter.
> 
> The soundcard cal will temporarily require a TS to TS cable for loopback.
> 
> brucek



So I'd need two 1/4 to RCA right? I already have TS cables that are hooked up to my studio monitors so I could just use one of those temporarily.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Danothemano said:


> So I'd need two 1/4 to RCA right?


Correct.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Danothemano (Jul 5, 2008)

These would work, correct? 

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/CPR110


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yup...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Danothemano (Jul 5, 2008)

Edit: Nevermind, I fixed it somehow by setting the 0404 to 96kHz on the soundcard and the windows settings and now it shows up in REW. Calibrated the soundcard, so all I need to do is pick up a couple of cables at radioshack tomorrow and measure my sub.


----------

